
How a Sensational, Unverified Dossier Became a Crisis for Donald Trump - r721
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/11/us/politics/donald-trump-russia-intelligence.html
======
SCAQTony
Imagine if news media gets so bad (DNS spoofing etc.) that you need a need
private key to verify what is "certifiable news!"

